# when do you pull the trigger?



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

I was wondering at what point during your breath you are supposed to pull the trigger when shooting. Do you hold your breath? Between the exhale and inhale? I would like to get tighter groups when shooting and would really like to develop the correct form, and breathing pattern. Thanks for any input.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

I think that most would say to take a breath, let half of it out, then hold it and take the shot when you are comfortable with the settling of your crosshairs on the target. Most guys practice this - or some type of consistant breathing while at the target range, but I would guess that the majority don't give it that much thought when a coyote comes into view. They probably should though. If it increases accuracy at the range, then it should help in the field as well.

KD


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Like kdog said, most will say to take a normal breath, let part of it out, and start your trigger squeeze.

That never felt comfortable to me. I take a normal breath, hold at the top, and start my squeeze.

Do what works best for you. Play around with different things. Just keep it natural, dont be taking deep breaths.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

i hold my breath.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

i hold my breath. might not be the right way? but i'm most steady when i do it.


----------



## yumacoyotesniper (Feb 6, 2010)

36 years in the UDS Army and 22 of it in Special Operations, and attending sniper school, take the breath and hold it and sqeeze the shot off. As some others said, experiment because everyone is different. In addition, to get better shot groups use a shotting table with mounts. If you are laying prone then have the bi pod. Do not forget that you have to control the rest of your body. As for shooting coyote's, most do not even think about their posture or breathing when taking a shot. It takes years of practice to make yourself do it when shooting at game. I took a shot at 480 yards with my AR Bushmaster, 20 inch barrel, 6x24x44 scope, 55 grain, and I totaly remembering taking a good breath and holding it and shooting high and pulling the trigger. I thought I missed because the yote dissapeared. We walked the distance off and there he was laying in a dry canal. If you practice at the range, practice taking the breath each time you pull the trigger. In addition, if you have someone with you have them time your shot time. You need to take the breath and shot as quickly as possible. In addition, you must be comfortable with the weapon and the scope. Hope this helps. I love this site and I can't wait till this fall when I cam maybe meet some of your norther warriors. I am 61 years old so I have had some time to practice.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

back when i shot 3 position competitions in high school (NJROTC) we found that it was best to slowly exhale. i mean just let the air seep out barely as it comes time to squeeze off the shot. holding your breathe gives your body a sense of urgency, if you hold too long your heart rate changes too. after that it is 100% timing. that improves with practice. it still works for me, very, very well. i was team captain 3 years running, 4th year i took up bird hunting and competition just was not as fun! try it and see if it helps you. :thumb:


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

I never pull the trigger...I always squeeze...take a breath and hold then squeeze...


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

well if we are taking that road... i usually pull (squeeze) the trigger when the coyote stops! :lol: oke:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I just pull the trigger when it is the shot gun. The rest of the time I squeeze as I hold half a breath of air.

 Al


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

ya ya ya i get the squeeze thing, you know what i meant. i squeeze the trigger with a shotgun too. i just asked because i would like to get rid of the few flyers i get when i shoot, the one that ends up being 8 inches away from my group. maybe i will try paying attention to what i do when i shoot my bow, i very very rarely have one get away when shooting my bow. at least pay attention to the breathing


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

as for the title of this thread--- when x-hairs settle on cranium region :beer: :thumb:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

I've been told that you breath normally. You want to time the pull of the trigger at the bottom of your exhale. There is a 2-4 second (depending on the person) interval where there is no movement by the diaphragm. This time is when you want to take the shot. Don't force the shot at all. Keep each of these breaths about the same and when you feel comfortable enough take the shot. This is what I was taught and seems to work well for me.

A little addition. When people say hold your breath it actually hurts you. The first thing that starts to lose function is the eyes due to the lack of oxygen flow. Your eyes will lose focus a lot faster holding your breath rather than keeping a constant pace of breathing. The trigger pull is also a totally different thing that adds onto the complication of shooting. Slow, consistent, straight back, etc.


----------



## p-dognut (Mar 9, 2009)

just my 2C worth. pulling the trigger is when your sites r where there supposed to be....gettiing them there is the trick. iv learned over the years that holding the site. iron or scope completeing still is damn near imposible unless you have a solid rest and all the time in the world...haveing said that in a hunting situation everybody reacts differenty.. you know the senario... hands shaking breathing hard mind raceing..biggest damn buck youve ever seen! so heres what iv done to control that situation.. first and foremost CALM down unless your life depends on the shot( then you need to calm down even more). now everything youve done to this point has brought you to this moment.. so forget about it ...in other words youve taken this shot in your mind a dozen or more times. everyone at the range knows all your guns and your kids by thier first name. now what i do is this i put the sight where i want it ..i inhale i now move the sight to the animals back or above the place i want to hit. as soon as i get it there i lower it slowly while squeeeeeeeeezing the trigger all the while im exhaleing..the gun going off is a total surprize more or less.
what i dont do is HOLD my breath or take a deep one for that matter i hate hearing my heart beat! and i dont want to think about my be breathing at all. the only time i didnt practice this is the first time i shot p-dogs..i just did it in the field. this is the way iv taught the kids and grand kids. now try this... hand your kid your lightest gun any gun unloaded ofcourse!! have them point it at a target watch the end of the barrel ..swaying all over the place.. now draw a line on the target.. left right up down it doesnt matter right now.. now hand the gun back and tell them to follow the line.. yep no more shake or at least a whole lot less.
now put the line vertical have them squeeze the trigger while lowering the gun..dry fire snapcap whatever! no live ammo!!
have them repete the process untill they complain LOL.. youll know when..oh when you go live.ony use 1 shell and a revolver works great! never let them see you load the gun but let them know its loaded. ya get the picture?? im leavein alot out here so dont hammer me on all the details. hope this helps!


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

it all comes to timing that shot. i like to know exactly when the round will be ignited, no surprises. the best practice is off hand. you will wobble all over. the trick is to know your trigger and time the shot as the "sight" is coming into alignment. practice often and take challenging shots, not total gimme's. a rimfire with a trigger setup to match your coyote rifle is great. i take my rifle work pretty seriously. i don't take the occasional miss on a coyote too well since i know that the dog is now educated for life. besides, practice is good clean fun. i just wish it was cheaper! thank you obama for driving up demand. :******: practice often and simulate shooting like you would while out on stand, including those shots of to the side, and soon a 200 yard coyote will be a "chip shot". even without a bipod (the top of your knee(s) is a superb and versatile rest). :thumb:


----------



## p-dognut (Mar 9, 2009)

I ordered 6000 rds of rimfire on 12/10/09 and it still isnt in!!!!!!!!! 2000stingers 2000 .22wm+v 2000 .17hmr all CCI so i feel your pain..when is it going to end! with the exception of 223 i havent bought centerfire in yrs but i hear its getting better. i remember a time when you wanted to by a lot of something you had there attention...now your just another customer. we used to pool our money and buy alot of everything ...doesnt seem to mean anything these days...sorry just a little venting LOL


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

understood. i have been waiting over a year now for some cci br-4 primers to show up at the sporting goods store.


----------

